# Can I get an extension if I have depression?



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello, I have been diagnosed with depression and am on medication. I am behind in my work on the assignments I have due in by next month because I have been really stressed and feeling down over Christmas. If I needed it, would I be able to get a note signed by my GP asking my school office to grant me an extension?

Thank you for any advice you can give.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

no you cant use depression as a n excuse. i have a brain tumor, my family hates me, and i have 0 social life, yet i still managed to get a's and b's in my classes(not easy classes)

college is about finding respnsibility. (not looking for the easy way)

go work hard, i know you can do this!!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Depends on the professor. I've always gotten extensions when I ask for them, you just have to ask.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

You can usually get an extension as long as you can get a doctor's note. Sorry to hear you're feeling down.


----------



## slw2 (Dec 29, 2009)

in the US, you would be covered by the americans with disabilities act.
you would have to disclose your condition to your school's office for students with disabilities and present the dr's note.

they would most likely give you an extension. i have no idea what they would do in other countries, but i would hope it would be the same.


----------



## stewbert (Apr 13, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> Depends on the professor. I've always gotten extensions when I ask for them, you just have to ask.


This is true. My last couple of years in college when I was super stressed/depressed, I used to get extensions all the time without actually providing any excuse other than "I'm a little overwhelmed with classes right now, and could use a few more days to work on it."


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> no you cant use depression as a n excuse. i have a brain tumor, my family hates me, and i have 0 social life, yet i still managed to get a's and b's in my classes(not easy classes)
> 
> college is about finding respnsibility. (not looking for the easy way)
> 
> go work hard, i know you can do this!!


Sounds good but while your positiveness is admirable its usually a trait missing with depression. the causes of depression aren't always as bad as the depression itself.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

No, I live a life of depression and I received 30% last year on a paper for having it be five days late even though I was going through a tough time and really struggling. 

Unfortunately, depression is no excuse in real life.

The advice, I would give is to begin early on papers that are coming due. I know that motivation can be very difficult when it comes to depression. 

If you put more time into it early chances are that you will do better. 

Best of Luck and I really hope that you can get an extension.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Depends yeah. My university follows an Australian system and it allows extension by the cause of depression. Not sure how it works, but maybe the doctor's note would do. I am sure it's a tough time there for you, hope you get through it. I did have a tough time before and I felt like not doing anything at all least of all my assignment, so I kinda know how that felt like. It's not simply something you can 'snap out of'.


----------

